

12 Potential Ranking Factors for the Upcoming Facebook Search Engine - gregpurtell
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/facebook-seo-beastrank-ranking-factors-facebook-search-engine/49696/

======
nickreese
It is going to be a completely different game for SEO trying to optimize for a
Facebook engine. I welcome the changes. It's about time to deviate from links
as a ranking metric.

That said, I read somewhere Google has over 100 more algorithm changes planned
for this year.

Should be an interesting ride.

